# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  So, useful website with lots of things to help anxiety/stress/depression...

## Otherside

Yeah. I got given this link by my occupational therapist today, it's get CBT strategies on it, Meditation (helps with anxiety), mindfulness...it has a lot of help guides for pretty much any mental health condition, and not just anxiety. It used a lot over here by Pdocs, it seems. I have a couple of the information books printed off and at home here, and they're pretty useful. Looking at the website today, it's been pretty useful. I've been advised to try meditation to help combat the anxiety. 

http://www.getselfhelp.co.uk

But this from the website rings scarilly true.



Heck, when you start panicking, it's hard to stop! It's like it's a never-ending cycle!

----------


## L

Looks useful - thanks x

----------


## PinkButterfly

awesome thanks!!!! I sure needed this!

----------

